
The Church of BSD (2005) - stargrave
http://www.unixprogram.com/churchofbsd/
======
emilfihlman
To use (whatever is your provider, often Google's) cache, just replace the
protocol with "cache" like this:

cache://www.unixprogram.com/churchofbsd/

Or use the Internet Archive / WayBackMachine (from 5.1.):
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180105140154/http://www.unixpr...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180105140154/http://www.unixprogram.com/churchofbsd/)

~~~
saagarjha
Hmm, how does this work? Is it a browser thing, or ISP providing this?

~~~
H4CK3RM4N
It redirects from a google search.

------
dang
I put 2005 on this because of
[https://web.archive.org/web/20050205225509/http://www.unixpr...](https://web.archive.org/web/20050205225509/http://www.unixprogram.com/churchofbsd/),
but it feels like it might be earlier. Anybody know?

~~~
blattimwind
22.08.2000

~~~
dang
That's the date of an email quoted in the text, so it's really just a lower
bound on the article year, no?

~~~
blattimwind
That's what Google says, which I thought was based on a "clever look" at Last-
Modified or explicit dates in the article. However, the articles mentions
Windows XP, which I think wasn't known until 2001. So Google might have just
picked the only parseable date from the page.

Edit: After about 5 minutes curl answered: Last-Modified: Mon, 27 Dec 2010
20:40:54 GMT (which is unsurprising given the web.archive.org info showing
amends of the page)

------
beastman82
aaaand it's down

